# Large Conticos



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I found somewhere online that sells large conticos a while back and as I am about to build a rack I need to order some I know pro racks but is there anywhere else?

Regards Maki


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Duno, if this is what your after, but they have some cheap containers: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Plastics-R-Us


----------



## Sharlatan (Jun 11, 2006)

Try here
http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/index.htm

Sharlatan


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

www.eurorep.co.uk do actual conticos. They will add vents for you too if required.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> www.eurorep.co.uk do actual conticos. They will add vents for you too if required.


Thanks thats the one.

Regards Maki


----------

